# [SOLVED] Transfer From 7 to 8.1 (new PC)



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Has anybody ever transferred their data from Windows 7 (32-bit) to Windows 8.1 (64-bit).

I believe that Windows Easy Transfer is the tool to use, but not sure if it is suitable across two different Windows systems (with different "My Documents" folder setup)

I assume it can be done across a network.

T


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Transfer From 7 to 8.1 (new PC)*

I believe you can transfer from 32 bit to 64 bit being able to transfer from 7 to 8.1. You can't transfer 64 bit to 32 bit. W.E.T. gives you the option of using a cable or Network so you're OK.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Transfer From 7 to 8.1 (new PC)*

I'd recommend a manual backup to ensure your data will be safe.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Transfer From 7 to 8.1 (new PC)*

If you are just transferring files (eg) music, documents, pictures etc, the 32 bit or 64 bit OS will not come up as an issue as files are transferable across platform lines. However, You cannot transfer Programs as these must be installed separately, so you can either drag and drop your files from your old computer to the new or use Easy Transfer. (eg) open the* My Documents *folder on the Old computer and_ copy_ everything or drag it to a USB Flash or HDD, then attach that to the new computer and open (My) Documents under your User file and drag or paste them into there.


----------



## johnllc (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Transfer From 7 to 8.1 (new PC)*

Use pen drive, external hard disk copy all data manually then past new computer under my documents.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Transfer From 7 to 8.1 (new PC)*

Thanks everybody for the help

T


----------

